# Started LGD puppies North Central Ark



## Pat (Jul 24, 2004)

I have 3 5 1/2 month old have Komondor quarter Anatolian Shepard and quarter Great Pyrenees. They were born with sheep, and the only time we've handled them is to give them their shots and to worm. I'd like $250.

I also have 1 female what should be great yard dog. She's half Komondor and half Cane Carso $100

Willing to swap also.

Also have a proven about 3 year old St. Croix unregistered but throws nice big lambs. $300.

Will make deal on multiple animals


----------



## Tana Mc (May 10, 2002)

Pat--- I am VERY curious about what Komondor/Cane Corso cross looks like!!???!! I just can not picture it in my mind......


----------



## windwatcher (Dec 26, 2012)

Could you post/send pics of them? Thanks.


----------



## Farmer Chris (Mar 10, 2013)

I too would be interested in seeing pics. Thanks!


----------

